# Seen on TV



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

Was watching Versus and caught an older episode of The Bucks of Tecomate.
In that hunting hot seat section, Morris and Schwartz were discussing the use of bait.
They stated that if they couldnt spread corn down their sondaros at their ranches in Texas, that they would not see or be able to harvest the quality of deer that they do. They also stated that they understand the need for baiting in (I believe it was Alberta) because you wouldnt see those mature bucks that Alberta is famous for. Then they go on to say that the need in the mid western states not to allow baiting because it draws the deer off the private properties onto public land.
*I found this really hypocritical, and real similar to here in Michigan and on this web site.*
The only one that said anything that I liked was Foxworthy, He stated that baiting was not allowed in Georgia, and he would obey the law, but if it was, he would diffidently use bait in his hunting.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I saw that as well ans also found it interesting.

Ganzer


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I actually really like those guys. They don't sugar coat anything. In one of the episodes they also said if they didn't use bait, there was a good chance they'd never see those big bucks during daylight hours.


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

I will correct this;
Not this web site, but rather certain people that frequent this site.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

William H Bonney said:


> I actually really like those guys. *They don't sugar coat anything.* In one of the episodes they also said if they didn't use bait, there was a good chance they'd never see those big bucks during daylight hours.


I also saw an episode where they talked about a hunter from Pennsylvania, who wrote them a letter stating that they need to go to an area like Pennsylvania and hunt a natural deer herd. Their reply was we are hunting a natural herd, what isn't natural is what hunters in states like Pennsylvania are hunting. A herd that is overpopulated, with skewered sex ratios and a young buck age structure. HMMMMMMM sounds familiar.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

bucksnbows said:


> I also saw an episode where they talked about a hunter from Pennsylvania, who wrote them a letter stating that they need to go to an area like Pennsylvania and hunt a natural deer herd. Their reply was we are hunting a natural herd, what isn't natural is what hunters in states like Pennsylvania are hunting. A herd that is overpopulated, with skewed sex ratios and a young buck age structure. HMMMMMMM sounds familiar.


Oh no doubt!! The use of Tecomate, tractors, disks , and selective culling are as natural as it gets.:lol::lol:


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

The last hunting hot seat that I saw, they were talking about baiting should be allowed for early antlerless seasons.
Well in Michigan that would leave us public land hunters out.
I dont quite understand that, no early season on the public land, but pass under that no trespassing sign and...


----------



## Jasslawson (Jul 22, 2009)

ya i also saw and found that was interesting..i would like to see again.:lol:


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Michihunter said:


> Oh no doubt!! The use of Tecomate, tractors, disks , and selective culling are as natural as it gets.:lol::lol:


Come on now you know what I mean.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

bucksnbows said:


> Come on now you know what I mean.


That's the thing BnB, you want your definition of 'natural' to include whatever favors your opinion and unnatural to be whatever goes against your opinion. I'm saying that natural is whatever man makes it because we are part of the ecological system. You just can't have it both ways my friend.


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

From post #1: 
"_Then they go on to say that the need in the mid western states not to allow baiting because it draws the deer off the private properties onto public land.
I found this really hypocritical, and real similar to here in Michigan and on this web site."_

You lost me partner. What is hypocritical? These TV hosts? How is there opinion hypocritical of anything?

.......................

If what you are vexed about is their assertion that there is a need (in the midwest) to ban baiting because it's drawing deer from one property to another............well, it is only their opinion. And they are in the business of selling stuff. Foodstuff. I wouldn't put a whole lot of faith in their unbiased (?)...or informed....opinion.

Too, they could not have been referring to Michigan. As everyone knows by now the ban on baiting was spurred by the discovery of Chronic Wasting Disease. 

They must not have got that memo.


----------

